# Mean duration of DP?



## SM2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just read in a journal mean duration was about 14 years and that is scary. Been this way for a year now and am hoping to get better quick.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I call bs on that one. I've been on this forum for 3 years and I would say that the average duration of dp is 1 to 5 years. I've seen most people recover between 1 and 3 years but have seen some people with 7 to 10 years recover.


----------



## Stronger (Nov 27, 2012)

I`ve been suffering despersonalization and dr since march and i feel so much better now. Sorry for my bad english I'm from Uruguay.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

It's relative.

You can recover anytime,it just depends of you.

But it's a task that takes effort.


----------



## SM2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

i dont think it depends on you, my brain feels altered from how it used to function....i can simply wake up one morning and decide it is gone, it has been over a year


----------



## SM2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

cant even


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

SM2012 said:


> i dont think it depends on you, my brain feels altered from how it used to function....i can simply wake up one morning and decide it is gone, it has been over a year


I agree. I've had dp for 3 years and 2 months. I can't tell you how many times I've decided I was done with dp. How many times I said to my brain "Brain, I'm done with dp. I don't need or want it anymore. Tomorrow I will wake up and it will be gone". No luck. I have mastered just living with it. I don't even notice it anymore. And I have recovered significantly. I only have mild dr now. But the mild dr stage has lingered for a year without completely going away. That is incredibly frustrating. I'm totally at a loss as what to do next. So no man, you can't just decide for it to go away.


----------

